# Can't connect to network-new modem



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have one HR20-700 that connects to the internet via a powerline adapter. While the connection is slow, I have never had problems connecting and remaining connected. Don't have Whole Home.

Yesterday I installed a new cable modem because my old one was near its end of life. Got up and running, and all of my wired and wireless devices were able to reconnect to the router without any problem. Didn't check the HR20 initially, but later in the evening I noticed on the iPad app that it wasn't connected. I restarted the HR20, tried to connect, still nothing. I have checked all cable connections. Nothing else has changed in my setup except the new modem. I have not previously had to use the Manual option in Network Services to get connected. Now, when I try using the Automatic config type, it returns an error saying "unable to start Network Services(<301>)". I don't know how to try the Manual option (don't know what numbers to enter).

Can anyone help, or have any suggestions on what I should try next? Thanks.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Update: I think this may be a router problem, because I am seeing periodic and connection dropouts on my iPad and laptop. This doesn't help me to know what to do about it, can anyone suggest anything? I have the router software, I just don't know what to look for or change.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Try resetting your router.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> Try resetting your router.


Would seem the most likely hardware causing this.
If a "normal" reset doesn't help, I'd do the factory reset, which can be done either through the GUI, or a recessed button on the router itself.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I rebooted the modem and router, and then reconnected my wired and wireless devices. All are now working with no dropouts, but I still can't get the HR20 to connect. Do you think I still need to try resetting the router to factory defaults? I want to avoid that if possible, because then I have to go through the whole router setup again, which is a bit of a pain. Why would all my other devices be able to connect and not the HR20?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> I rebooted the modem and router, and then reconnected my wired and wireless devices. All are now working with no dropouts, but I still can't get the HR20 to connect. Do you think I still need to try resetting the router to factory defaults? I want to avoid that if possible, because then I have to go through the whole router setup again, which is a bit of a pain. Why would all my other devices be able to connect and not the HR20?


I would do the reset network defaults on the HR20 and work with it to get connected now.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I restored the defaults on the HR20 (several times actually), and I'm still not able to connect to the router. All of my other wireless and wired devices seem to be working fine and holding their connection today. What else can I try? I unplugged the powerline for 10 minutes on both ends, plugged them back in, restored the defaults on the HR20, and still no luck. Can I try entering in the manual IP address, etc. on the advanced setup screen? If so, what numbers do I use for all of those entries? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> I restored the defaults on the HR20 (several times actually), and I'm still not able to connect to the router. All of my other wireless and wired devices seem to be working fine and holding their connection today. What else can I try? I unplugged the powerline for 10 minutes on both ends, plugged them back in, restored the defaults on the HR20, and still no luck. Can I try entering in the manual IP address, etc. on the advanced setup screen? If so, what numbers do I use for all of those entries? Thanks.


I don't think going into the advanced settings on the receiver are going to do anything. They never have for me with a problem like this.
You could try a ethernet cable directly to the router as a test [yeah you'll need to move things around for this].

"What I think" is the problem is the router, as it's really the only thing that has had to make a change, due to the modem change.
"Maybe" there is a problem with the receiver, but it seems doubtful if it was working before.

The router may be holding on to a glitch related to the receiver's MAC address, which would need the "factory reset" in hopes that it clears it.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, I had almost given up (which I HATE to do!), but I decided to try one more time to unplug the powerline adapter on the HR20 side. I unplugged it from the wall and also unplugged the cable from the adapter, which I didn't do the first time. Waited about a minute, then plugged everything back in and tried again, and I was able to connect. I have no idea why this would've worked this time and not the others, but for now it looks like I am back in business. Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

:hurah:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Well, I had almost given up (which I HATE to do!), but I decided to try one more time to unplug the powerline adapter on the HR20 side. I unplugged it from the wall and also unplugged the cable from the adapter, which I didn't do the first time. Waited about a minute, then plugged everything back in and tried again, and I was able to connect. I have no idea why this would've worked this time and not the others, but for now it looks like I am back in business. Thanks!


The electrical gods work in mysterious ways.


----------

